# Wood Grips Recommendation for Desert Eagle 1911 G



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

While the wood grips on my Desert Eagle 1911 G are fine, I'd like some that were more reddish in color and had different serrations.

I am looking at the following places:

Altamont Company - 1911

https://eaglegrips.com/46-colt-1911-grips

Rosewood and Walnut Dymondwood - Tactical Half Checkered

1911 Grips Store :: 1911-Grips.com

Exotic rosewood 1911 45 gun grips handgun Colt government

Also Brownells has some nice ones.

Any other places people suggest I look?

Tx!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not just Google "1911 grips," and follow all of the leads? There will be hundreds.

My own experience leads to these observations:
• Eagle Grips does good work.
• Esmeralda does good work.
• Brownells is honest about everything they sell.
• Dymondwood is just about indestructible, while real rosewood scratches and dings easily.
• Putting rubber grips on a 1911 is a bad mistake. It slows your reload down because it's harder to rotate the pistol in your hand the way you're supposed to.
• Putting checkered grips on a 1911 is another error. The areas of control are the front- and backstraps. Checkering slows the reload (see above).


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

*Got Roco Grips*

After looking at various grips, I decided to go with these Roco grips via Brownells. I decided I wanted some thing that would give a very different feel than standard grips. I don't like grips with fingers as they all seem to place my fingers in the wrong place.

This grip feels good and allows me to keep my fingers in the right places. I will be shooting the gun soon so I will let you know how it works for me.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

check eBay lots of grip makes there and probably faster delivery too.


----------

